# I need help with my students Visa



## xxxxxxxGaffar (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi I'm Gaffar, an accountant. I'll be coming to Berlin in April for Masters program. But presently I don't have much in my account for blocked account, so they said if I could get a document called Verpflichtungserklärung, it will make my visa easy. *please note that I won't be a liability. I can finance myself. Please I need help with the document. Thanks and God bless.


----------

